# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  Lic. En comercio y negocios internacionales

## Perlina expo

Para consultas o asesoramiento en comercio exterior para importaciones y exportaciones pueden escribirme a mi email perlinagamarra@hotmail.com
mi RPC es 953501929 
muchas gracias 
Mariela GamarraTemas similares: Oportunidades de Exportación: ¿Cómo Priorizar Tus Mercados Internacionales? Artículo: Perú derrocha confianza en los mercados internacionales, destaca el MEF Artículo: Feria Expoalimentaria recibió cerca de 1,800 compradores internacionales Artículo: Maíz morado incrementa presencia en mercados internacionales Las exigencias de los mercados internacionales

----------

